# Crash  App Tomtom depuis iOs 7.1



## azzimov (13 Mars 2014)

Bonjour 
Depuis la maj de iOs 7.1 tomtom crash régulièrement pendant son utilisation .:mouais:
Quelqu'un a-t-il le même problème ?


----------



## death_denied (16 Mars 2014)

azzimov a dit:


> Bonjour
> Depuis la maj de iOs 7.1 tomtom crash régulièrement pendant son utilisation .:mouais:
> Quelqu'un a-t-il le même problème ?



Exactement le même problème que toi. L'application crache toutes les 2 minutes et est inutilisable.
Un comble pour une app à 70 !!!


----------



## rgi (18 Mars 2014)

Le problème vient d'ios 7.1 vous savez la maj de merde made in china....apple.


----------

